# Cleaned The GTO Why Does This Happen



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I washed the car. I pulled the wheels and cleaned the wheel wells and the wheels real good. Cleaned the exhaust tips. Cleaned the surfaces under the hood. Did the interior. I'm waxing it now. 

Now the question. I have the car out front and as people drive by, as many as 15% feel the need to rev the engine in whatever they drive. Neons, Civics, Pick-ups, old beater Mercury Marquis' well you get the idea. Why do people feel the need to do this? Does this happen to you, or is it the ******** where I live? 

I guess this means that people now know about the GTO and that should erase the gotta have it factor. C&D how about a rematch?????


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

You've been recognized for your power. In the animal kingdom, you would be the silverback of your neighborhood!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I washed the car. I pulled the wheels and cleaned the wheel wells and the wheels real good. Cleaned the exhaust tips. Cleaned the surfaces under the hood. Did the interior. I'm waxing it now.
> 
> Now the question. I have the car out front and as people drive by, as many as 15% feel the need to rev the engine in whatever they drive. Neons, Civics, Pick-ups, old beater Mercury Marquis' well you get the idea. Why do people feel the need to do this? Does this happen to you, or is it the ******** where I live?
> 
> I guess this means that people now know about the GTO and that should erase the gotta have it factor. C&D how about a rematch?????


Did you say you "Pulled the wheels and cleaned the wheel wells"? OMG, you have way too much time. It has rained almost every day for a month here, no way am I going to put that much effort in and have to drive in the rain. I cant even be bothered to wash it except for once a week now and my blood pressure goes to critical when a half hour after I finish it starts to pour. Anyway, hopefully I only have to deal with about another month of this crap.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

Why do people swing left to make a right turn?

Why do people in fords rev up the motor before turning it off?

Why do people who drive fords go to GM forums?

Why do people who drive modded mustangs compare their times to stock GTO's.

*Feelings of inadequacies*


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> It has rained almost every day for a month here, no way am I going to put that much effort in and have to drive in the rain. I cant even be bothered to wash it except for once a week now and my blood pressure goes to critical when a half hour after I finish it starts to pour.


Then it's your fault. I knew it had to be someone else's fault when that happens. Next time you do your car, let me know, I'll wait till the next day to do mine. That way I don't get rained on. :rofl: 

That goes for lawn mowing as well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I washed the car. I pulled the wheels and cleaned the wheel wells and the wheels real good. Cleaned the exhaust tips. Cleaned the surfaces under the hood. Did the interior. I'm waxing it now.
> 
> Now the question. I have the car out front and as people drive by, as many as 15% feel the need to rev the engine in whatever they drive. Neons, Civics, Pick-ups, old beater Mercury Marquis' well you get the idea. Why do people feel the need to do this? Does this happen to you, or is it the ******** where I live?
> 
> I guess this means that people now know about the GTO and that should erase the gotta have it factor. C&D how about a rematch?????


I get the same. There is a Mustang that goes by and when my GTO is in the driveway and I am outside, this guy feels the urge to gun the throttle... Guess they are trying to impress.... 
How does a guy in a Mustang Impress a guy in a GTO anyway?


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

I consider it Bowing Down and I knod back....You recognize a Big Dog when u see it :cheers


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> How does a guy in a Mustang Impress a guy in a GTO anyway?


I don't know, is this a trick question? :confused :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> I don't know, is this a trick question? :confused :lol:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Noooooo :lol: Actually, I have been trying to figure this out ever since I got the goat. Seems everytime I go goating, I get these guys in Mustangs trying to show me how loud they can get with theirs. One guy had a loud mouth on his, all noise no action....... 
I must admit, it was LOUD, it was noisy loud. A kind of loud that Bufford T. Justice would pull over in a heartbeat. There was one car out there that really got my attention, and I only seen one so far on the road........ And it uglied me right off the road......
A black Dodge Charger..I think it was one that was on a local lot I looked at a few weeks back, for a mere 37K, cause that one is no longer there.....It uglied me right off the road. It was as quiet as a mouse too. I think it was confused too, because it didn't know if it wanted to be a Charger or a Chrylser 300.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

How does a guy in a Mustang Impress a guy in a GTO anyway?[/QUOTE]

By trading it in on a GTO!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Did you say you "Pulled the wheels and cleaned the wheel wells"? OMG, you have way too much time. It has rained almost every day for a month here, no way am I going to put that much effort in and have to drive in the rain. I cant even be bothered to wash it except for once a week now and my blood pressure goes to critical when a half hour after I finish it starts to pour. Anyway, hopefully I only have to deal with about another month of this crap.


It's rained almost every day here too. It's been a month and a half since I waxed it, and I didn't want it to feel neglected. LOL. 2 times a year I clean everything. I jack the car and inspect underneath real good. Get q-tips and clean the vents. Get all the road grime off the brake and suspension parts. Clean under the hood. That comes from living in Pittsburgh. All the salt and dirt get trapped in crevices and cause the car to rust. 

The plus side is, when I trade a car they just put it on the lot. You get a couple hundred more on trade because the car is so clean.

Someone was asking about leather cleaner, I just tried Turtle Wax leather cleaner. Tried it because it has a UV protectant. Worked well but doesn't leave a great smell behind. A chemical odor. Oh well reminds me of Pittsburgh.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I use Mcquires leather wipes. One bottle and throw it away.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I asked about leather cleaner..... Because I used Maguire's leather wipes and it made the seats all glossy looking, and slippery. I didn't care for the glossy look on the seats, and sliding on them as well. Got some nice recommendations, I'm gonna try them. 

Just filled out a form for my first car show. I never thought in a million years I'd be entering one. So I thought what the hey..... It's a local one, and being I have one of the few 05's in the area, not to mention the only Silver one...I'll see how well I do. It benefits a child that needs an intestine transplant. Show is Sept 24. Any tips to enhance my chances, other than cleaning the begeezus out of it?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

for leather = Lexol , its the shiznit.. 
http://www.lexol.com/


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I know everyone is wondering if it rained. It's 9:30 and it rained everywhere but here. If you go a mile in any direction from here it rained. Was really cool, I went out for a jog and saw a huge rainbow, heard thunder and saw lightning, but not one drop hit the Goat. arty:


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> saw a huge rainbow, heard thunder and saw lightning, but not one drop hit the Goat. arty:



Lemme get this straight....... you saw a *HUGE* rainbow and then heard thunder and then saw lightning? Did you get this pounding sensation just after you saw the rainbow and just before the thunder lightning? :rofl: :lol: 



J/k with'ya


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I got caught in the rain today fergy while driving in my goat with my parents and fiance out near Polk City. And this is also where something VERY BAD that REALLY pissed me off happened... so forgive me if I start venting excessively. (I had just dropped them all off at a restraunt and was making a bank run when this happened)

My goat got rammed up the ass in the rain by A ****ING DUMBASS BITCH DRIVING AN ESCALADE. She hit me at by my guess roughly 40 mph, because the rear end of my goat is now officially a ****ing accordian. Yes it had to be towed, and yes I can't drive it at all now because the rear axle is... well lets just say it isnt very secure.

I'll prolly post a thread with pictures of it ....

:shutme :shutme  :shutme :shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> I got caught in the rain today fergy while driving in my goat with my parents and fiance out near Polk City. And this is also where something VERY BAD that REALLY pissed me off happened... so forgive me if I start venting excessively. (I had just dropped them all off at a restraunt and was making a bank run when this happened)
> 
> My goat got rammed up the ass in the rain by A ****ING DUMBASS BITCH DRIVING AN ESCALADE. She hit me at by my guess roughly 40 mph, because the rear end of my goat is now officially a ****ing accordian. Yes it had to be towed, and yes I can't drive it at all now because the rear axle is... well lets just say it isnt very secure.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh man so sorry to hear it........... damn idiots...... 
make her payyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> I got caught in the rain today fergy while driving in my goat with my parents and fiance out near Polk City. And this is also where something VERY BAD that REALLY pissed me off happened... so forgive me if I start venting excessively. (I had just dropped them all off at a restraunt and was making a bank run when this happened)
> 
> My goat got rammed up the ass in the rain by A ****ING DUMBASS BITCH DRIVING AN ESCALADE. She hit me at by my guess roughly 40 mph, because the rear end of my goat is now officially a ****ing accordian. Yes it had to be towed, and yes I can't drive it at all now because the rear axle is... well lets just say it isnt very secure.
> 
> ...


Oh Dude, sorry to hear that. I hope you are OK. I also hope that if the car is damaged all the way to the rear suspension they total it, and get yourself a new one. I have been in a few cars that were repaired after bad accidents and they just didnt "feel" right when driven. I mean, I hope this isnt the case with you but it would be better, eaiser, if you just get a new one. Probably faster too! Good luck and keep us posted on the status. Hopefully she has a good carrier that wont prick you around too much. Also, make THEM pay for your rental, regardless of your carrier or whether you carry rental ins.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> Why do people who drive fords go to GM forums?


Because a real enthusiast respects a fast car regardless of brand loyalties. :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't get the guys revving their engines. Usually I get one of the following:

1.) They ask if they can take a picture of the car. 
2.) They say their car is fast, but won't race me.
3.) Just ask alot of questions about it.

Well... I did get one guy in a real POS rsut bucket revving his engine. He justed wanted to see me burn my tires then gave a thumbs up.


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

This one was weird...
I am at the gas station on my way home from skeet shooting, and this guy comes over to ask how I like my '05 GTO. I said "I love it, it's really fast, blah, blah, blah (you get the idea). So he is telling me that he is gonna get one but nobody will let him test drive one. I told him where to go to get a test drive... He thanks me and walks away. Two seconds later he is back asking me if I was in a rush. I say "no" (thinking he has more questions). He says "Can you take my wife for a ride in your car"? :confused I kind of stand there looking like a deer caught in headlights, and say sure.
He brings over this little cutie of a wife, puts her in the car and doesn't get in :confused :confused :confused I mean, I know I have a trusting face but that is just plain stupid :agree. My friend was waiting outside the car as well, being smart we get everybody in the car and I take them for a ride. Very strange, very strange indeed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sat. evening my wife and I stop for a pizza at a local pizza joint...We walk inside and the guy behind the counter asks me to step aside because he's "admiring" the goat thru the window. 

I get a ton of questions, What HP? Size motor, where built, yada yada yada. He tells me the GTO is gorgeous, I said you ought to hear her too.

I can see in his eyes, he's love struck. After about 10 mins of talking about it, we finally order. 

So we're eating and he takes a walk and is checking the car out.... up and down and all around...A few minutes later he comes in and tells me It needs bigger rotors on the back. I said she stops on a dime, and the rotors were designed specifically for that car...and continue eating.

As we are leaving the parking lot, he comes out wanting to hear the opera. So I gunned it for him..... He was smitten. The GTO's sound every bit as good as they look.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Xman said:


> You've been recognized for your power. In the animal kingdom, you would be the silverback of your neighborhood!


I like that thought :cheers


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

:agree


----------

